#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Sharing everything with our parents! Is it a good practice?

## Helena

Since my childhood I have a habit of sharing everything with my parents,especially with my mother. Some people say there should be a limitation on sharing things with parents! I myself don't think so, *it's always good to be transparent to your family.* Isn't it so?

Share your thoughts about this?

----------


## Bhavya

> Since my childhood I have a habit of sharing everything with my parents,especially with my mother. Some people say there should be a limitation on sharing things with parents! I myself don't think so, *it's always good to be transparent to your family.* Isn't it so?
> 
> Share your thoughts about this?


 Like you I too share everything with my mother. It's give me kind of a relief ,So in my point of view it's a good habit.

----------


## Adiza

Sharing everything with your parents is good thing. It improve parent-child bonding, trust with children. But with ages, the transparency get reduced. You can share everything as same as before. But you will trim the detailing of the incident. Sometime you'll hide something from your parent who is your best friend, because you don't want to hurt them or not to scare them by the incident.

----------


## Bhavya

> because you don't want to hurt them or not to scare them by the incident


You're right, But if our parents come to know the news from others the hurt they get is much more than the hurt when they hear it from us. 
so It's better to share the news by ourselves.

----------


## Helena

> Like you I too share everything with my mother. It's give me kind of a relief ,So in my point of view it's a good habit.


Same here.The relief we get after sharing things with our parents can never be explained unless experienced :love:

----------


## Helena

> Sharing everything with your parents is good thing. It improve parent-child bonding, trust with children. But with ages, the transparency get reduced. You can share everything as same as before. But you will trim the detailing of the incident. Sometime you'll hide something from your parent who is your best friend, because you don't want to hurt them or not to scare them by the incident.


I agree we do hide things just to make sure they aren't worried about ourselves.But only for the time being,* later on we have to share it with them.*

----------


## Helena

> You're right, But if our parents come to know the news from others the hurt they get is much more than the hurt when they hear it from us. 
> so It's better to share the news by ourselves.


I understand what you are talking about. As you said parents would definitely get hurt when a third person explains and knows the fact better than them .This could even make them worried about the way they raised you.So better share everything, at least some sensitive issues as early as possible.

----------


## Adiza

> You're right, But if our parents come to know the news from others the hurt they get is much more than the hurt when they hear it from us. 
> so It's better to share the news by ourselves.


Yeah, they will get hurt. But the impact of that incident comparatively reduced at that time. It will hurt them, when they hear it from someone else. But they can understand why did you hide it.

----------


## Helena

> Yeah, they will get hurt. But the impact of that incident comparatively reduced at that time. It will hurt them, when they hear it from someone else. But they can understand why did you hide it.


But it's not the case with all the issues.We should be more concerned about this issue.

----------


## Adiza

> But it's not the case with all the issues.We should be more concerned about this issue.


Yeah it is totally based on the issue..If it is a sensitive issue, then you have to inform your parents without delay.. Sometimes experience of parents is the best solution to the problem.

----------


## Assassin

> Since my childhood I have a habit of sharing everything with my parents,especially with my mother. Some people say there should be a limitation on sharing things with parents! I myself don't think so, *it's always good to be transparent to your family.* Isn't it so?
> 
> Share your thoughts about this?


Yes it is, I shared almost everything with my Dad. But Boys never do like the way girls do I think. Boys not always stays in home so they don'y have time like girls to talk. Even though I managed to share everything with my Dad. I tried to hide some from him but he managed to understand and never ask about it. The way he give motivations is makes me love more and more. So whatever the difficulties first said that to your parents, no one trust you the way they did.

----------


## Bhavya

> Same here.The relief we get after sharing things with our parents can never be explained unless experienced


Very true we can feel it through experience only. :Smile:  We couldn't explain it through words.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes it is, I shared almost everything with my Dad. But Boys never do like the way girls do I think. Boys not always stays in home so they don'y have time like girls to talk. Even though I managed to share everything with my Dad. I tried to hide some from him but he managed to understand and never ask about it. The way he give motivations is makes me love more and more. So whatever the difficulties first said that to your parents, no one trust you the way they did.


 Couldn't Agree more, I must say your are lucky to have such a understanding and motivating Dad.Next time when you meet him don't forget to give my kind regards to him :Smile:

----------


## Assassin

> Couldn't Agree more, I must say your are lucky to have such a understanding and motivating Dad.Next time when you meet him don't forget to give my kind regards to him


You make me blush, sometimes I got jelourous on him when he got credits!  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> You make me blush, sometimes I got jelourous on him when he got credits!


HaHa, Don't be jealous after all he is your dad, you should be proud of him.

----------


## Helena

> Yes it is, I shared almost everything with my Dad. But Boys never do like the way girls do I think. Boys not always stays in home so they don'y have time like girls to talk. Even though I managed to share everything with my Dad. I tried to hide some from him but he managed to understand and never ask about it. The way he give motivations is makes me love more and more. So whatever the difficulties first said that to your parents, no one trust you the way they did.


Happy to hear that and yes, most of the boys don't share their problems with heir parents. I should say you are lucky to have a dad like him :Thumbs:

----------


## Helena

> You make me blush, sometimes I got jelourous on him when he got credits!


lol  :Wink:  Don't be jealous, rather try to be like him in the future

----------


## Assassin

> lol  Don't be jealous, rather try to be like him in the future


Yes it is, I always try be like my dad. I have a healthy competition with nay dad to overcome him, but I can always said he is the best, but I never accept that infront of him. He teach that damn attitude too.  :lol:

----------


## Helena

> Yes it is, I always try be like my dad. I have a healthy competition with nay dad to overcome him, but I can always said he is the best, but I never accept that infront of him. He teach that damn attitude too.


Cool Buddy :you rock man: 
It makes me remember of some film in Tamil named "Appa"

----------


## Assassin

> Cool Buddy
> It makes me remember of some film in Tamil named "Appa"


Yes it is, There is a lot of similarities with that movie. Especially the school scene happens to me in my real life.  :Cool:

----------


## Lorraine

> Since my childhood I have a habit of sharing everything with my parents,especially with my mother. Some people say there should be a limitation on sharing things with parents! I myself don't think so, *it's always good to be transparent to your family.* Isn't it so?
> 
> Share your thoughts about this?


Of course, had the same habit. It avoids me from going on the wrong path. Always keep your mother so close like your friends. She is the only one in this world who will listen to your everything. But in decision making and all always don't try to depend on mother because it may cause for your personality someday in the future.

----------


## Helena

> Of course, had the same habit. It avoids me from going on the wrong path. Always keep your mother so close like your friends. She is the only one in this world who will listen to your everything.


Happy to know that you too share things with your parents Lorraine  :Smile:

----------


## Helena

> But in decision making and all always don't try to depend on mother because it may cause for your personality someday in the future.


I accept your point. Decision making is totally up-to us but we should get some suggestions from our parents as well

----------


## Moana

> Since my childhood I have a habit of sharing everything with my parents,especially with my mother. Some people say there should be a limitation on sharing things with parents! I myself don't think so, *it's always good to be transparent to your family.* Isn't it so?
> 
> Share your thoughts about this?


Well, it is always good to share mostly everything with your parents! Because in the end it would be your mother who would be in support of you!

----------


## Shana

> Since my childhood I have a habit of sharing everything with my parents,especially with my mother. Some people say there should be a limitation on sharing things with parents! I myself don't think so, *it's always good to be transparent to your family.* Isn't it so?
> 
> Share your thoughts about this?


I usually share everything with my family, but when I know some things would make my mother riled up, I postpone the news until the thing has happened. If I catch fever when I'm in my hostel,I don't tell her that, coz she would start worrying about me. Instead, I tell her about it, when I'm actually cured. That way I can give her a peace of mind.

----------


## Bhavya

> I usually share everything with my family, but when I know some things would make my mother riled up, I postpone the news until the thing has happened. If I catch fever when I'm in my hostel,I don't tell her that, coz she would start worrying about me. Instead, I tell her about it, when I'm actually cured. That way I can give her a peace of mind.


I also follow this method Shana, this way we are not making them worried and at the same time we are not hiding anything from them.

----------

